# Exotics and Tropics.



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wanted to visit their website and found it was deleted or something along those lines. Anyone know what's going on- I'd been planning on buying a Horned frog from them sometime so I hope nothings happened.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

i think he may have sold the sight as i was going to buy some locks but it wernt running so i forked out an extra 4 quid in the shop:devil::whip::devil::whip:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Could ask him mark has an account on here


----------



## Snookers (Apr 16, 2009)

Yup, I'd message him, he'll reply  I tried to go on there once and it redirected me here, messaged him and he wrote back immediately saying it was only down for maintenance. This is definitely some domain issue though, maybe it needs renewing or something?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey guys. sorry for the problems. decided that we are just going to do shows. i'm not happy sending animals really and don't have the time to continue with the shop. sorry. we'll be at BRAS and maybe the worcestershire show depending on what we have left. sorry. i'd rather not stress the animals out if i can help it.


----------



## Snookers (Apr 16, 2009)

:eek4: That's sad news. I was thinking of getting some frogs from you


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

you going to the portsmouth show in october still exotics and tropics?


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Mark.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really liked the site/


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> you going to the portsmouth show in october still exotics and tropics?



no idea at the mo. will see what happens. sorry


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

pity that, did really like getting a super cheap heatmat from you!!!!! let us know if you are planning on starting again wont you??

BC


----------

